# Celeste is here!(closed)



## Frost (Apr 26, 2020)

Celeste is in my cycling town! I havent seen any stars but if you see any feel free to wish!

I'm asking for 1nmt or a gold ore if you can <3 if you really cant that's fine! Usually I'd have no entry fee but I'm doing this instead of cycling rn!
Please leave through the airport and leave the site when you're done!

https://turnip.exchange/island/02e1d58c


----------



## fleaster (Apr 26, 2020)

Coming over with 1NMT


----------



## Saikarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Joined the queue with a NMT ^^


----------



## fleaster (Apr 26, 2020)

Oops closed tab, I think you have to kick me out of queue. Sorry about that! Thank you for having me


----------



## AppleCat (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I join?  I can give NMT


----------



## Frost (Apr 26, 2020)

AppleCat said:


> Can I join?  I can give NMT


Yes of course! I have the queue in the first post


----------



## Frost (Apr 26, 2020)

Queue is empty and I am still taking people for the next 1/2 hour unless theres no more interest!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I please join?


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm heading over, I'll bring a NMT!


----------



## gloomville (Apr 27, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## Yorli (Apr 27, 2020)

Is this still open?


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak (Apr 27, 2020)

What yorli said ^^;


----------



## Baroque (Apr 27, 2020)

I’d like to come over, please! :O


----------



## Frost (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm sorry guys I've been working and forgot to say closed :'(

But Celeste is back so I'm reopening!
Edit: I have to close this early so I can study! Sorry


----------

